# Why build your own ?



## ThumptyDumpty (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope I don't get labeled a " Heretic " for that question ! 

I decided it was time to upgrade pretty much everything in the audio part of my HT and found this forum as part of my research. Great stuff here ! I have a background in electronics ( not audio ) and a fair amount of fabrication experience and tools, so I'm intrigued by the idea of DIY speakers. But I do have a reputation for taking longer and spending more on my DYI projects than if I just went out and bought something.

So what are the real benefits to the DYI speaker route ? I get that the pride involved in completing such a project is worth something by itself. But is it possible to build my own speakers that would sound better than what I could buy for the same $$?

Thanks

edit...Just to be clear , when I say "DYI speaker route" , I really mean buy the speakers and other electronics required and put them in a cabinet I built.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I personally wouldn't think so, not from scratch anyway (designing the enclosure and crossovers). A kit would be your best bet, all the design work is done, however, it has been assembled with your own two hands and you can even add aesthetic touches yourself. (ghost flames, grills, etc..)

DIY wires to me is a way to save lots of money. There are also some that are really interesting looking (e.g. the CAT5 braided speaker wires)


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

A few years ago, I decided to go with a Madisound Seas kit (NLA) and I've been really happy with it. It cost a tad over $500, but it has real oak on the top and sides of the cabinet too.

Now they have this. https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8958

At the time, I had not really heard of SVS, or HSU, or some of the others, so I can't really say what is better, but I think its pretty safe to say that a good designed kit is going to beat any full retail priced speaker anywhere near the same price range.

When it came time to get a sub, I decided to go for this. http://emotiva.com/ultra_sub12.shtm It was cheaper then DIY kits (with its current sale) and cheaper then I could even build myself, if you included the finish, grill, etc.

Sometimes, I think DIY is cheaper if you are wanting to get in to high end, but it can also be a custom, pride thing too.


----------



## fgelinas (Jul 30, 2008)

ThumptyDumpty said:


> I get that the pride involved in completing such a project is worth something by itself. But is it possible to build my own speakers that would sound better than what I could buy for the same $$?


Building something is rewarding by itself. When it works and people compliment the sound, it's a part of you that get complimented. Do you save money? Depends on how much your hourly rate is. If you calculate all the time spent on the build, probably not, but you still get a unique piece of furniture at the end.

Soundwise, if you pick a tried and true design, you will definitely outperform the commercial offerings for the price of the components.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Designing and building speakers is fun if you have the funds to experiment. If you factor in labor costs then you will certainly spend more, but if you consider it a fun experience then you will spend less on health bills later on. For the tinkerer and engineer DIY speakers are very rewarding. Driver selection, crossover design, enclosure design, implementation and testing are all components in a true DIY project. If you are simply into building things then using a pre-existing design is your cup of tea. If you have the designer personality like me then you may want to go for more than that. That being said I would always start with a cheap project first that can be ditched should things go south and you decide it is not your cup of tea. Building Thor TLs is not a good first project. :T Start with a simple 2-way build and then move on from there.


----------



## ThumptyDumpty (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I never factor labor costs on a project like this...just figure it's another way to entertain myself. Besides I've got plenty of time on my hands. Sounds like a home built kit will sound as good or better than what I could buy for the price of the components...that's what I'm looking for. I think I'll start with a Sub project first...as thats the most immediate need as far as speakers go. Stay tuned....


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

ThumptyDumpty said:


> I do have a reputation for taking longer and spending more on my DYI projects than if I just went out and bought something.


Please build something unreasonably big and powerful. I love to watch those projects.  There really are some impressive kits and special projects available too, the GR OB-7 Plus, maybe the Dayton RS WMTW, the X1 SLAMM, or something similar comes to mind. I know there are more, but I'd have to look around.

As for the sub... any ideas?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Or the one from Back to the Future


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I would buy the speakers used and build the sub.

You can find great deals locally on Craigslist and save a lot of money that way.

After completing a couple DIY subs myself, there is no way I'd buy commercial unless you were going for multiples and found an insane deal.


----------



## 2ChannelDude (Jan 29, 2011)

Doing a DIY project has many benefits..... You get that "I built it myself" satisfaction, DIY is a great to learn and gain a better understanding of what ever it is you're DIY'ing, a huge advantage in bang for bucks, meaning you'll get more for your dollar, etc... The only thing I would suggest is that you start your DIY career doing something already proven, find a well established project (there are millions documented throughout the net), and give it a shot, then you can spread your wings as you see fit.

Good luck,

Ron


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

For me it's "i'm gonna see if i can do this". And self satisfaction of coarse. I sure am lucky my hourly rate is like 2 cents an hour or i'd never be able to pay myself.LOL.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

ThumptyDumpty said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think I'll start with a Sub project first...as thats the most immediate need as far as speakers go. Stay tuned....


OK, then you'll want to start with an 18" driver or larger. I say make it a TC SOUNDS LMS ULTRA 5400 from Parts Express, $899.10. ea. You design and build the enclosure. With that you will have arguably one of the best subs anywhere at any price.


----------



## Dodger66 (Jan 3, 2011)

ISLAND1000 said:


> OK, then you'll want to start with an 18" driver or larger. I say make it a TC SOUNDS LMS ULTRA 5400 from Parts Express, $899.10. ea. You design and build the enclosure. With that you will have arguably one of the best subs anywhere at any price.


Dude!...Thats an awsome sub!

I was using 4 Polk PSW-505 subs, but I want to build, for a really nice 2-channel set-up, a pair of large speakers which shouldn't require a sub to addequately create the LFE.....I like the solid punch of good bass response.
However, after seeing those subs,LMS ULTRA 5400, I am rethinking of perhaps integrating one in each of the cabinets......I did say the speakers would be LARGE!

I'm just waiting to find the wright cabinet wich suits my vision of "awsome" and desighn.:gulp:


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Hey Dodger, you've got the vision and you KNOW what pieces are required to make your dream team come true. Now all it takes is some cash and time and energy to complete your own system reality. Go for it.
Those 4 Polks probably did a fair job of room filling sub sound but if you're serious about 2 LMS-5400 Ultras dedicated and integrated into a 2 or 3 way mains system, you're in the vanguard of a new paradigm. I don't think I've seen THAT kind of project before!
Keep us informed.


----------



## m560jldom (Jul 21, 2010)

Diy is more satisfying for me and alot of those project on line sound better than the high end stuff.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

those would be some seriously impressive speakers if you could incorporate the LMS into your cabinets. I'm guessing that the cabs would have to be VERY big, and I think you'd have to get pretty creative about crossover and powering them... but man would they pound.


----------



## natlight (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm choosing DIY for my HT for a few reasons. 
1) Pride. I like to work with my hands and it will give me a reason to buy some new tools 
2) Price: I can get a lot more bang for my buck building my own. I am currently looking at a couple popular designs and the price to construct them will be less than half of what i would pay for comparable commercial speakers. My labor is free(it's a hobby not work). My materials cost will be low, I plan on hiding my speakers so I won't need an exotic hardwood finish or anything.
3) Learning experience: I know very little about how speakers work or how to design them. I don't intend on designing any of my own just yet but I look forward to learning the science behind good sound.


----------



## cnk1 (Feb 6, 2011)

From what I´ve heard commercial speakers have 1/10th of the price invested in components. Your mileage may vary, but I think it applies to most hifi "specced" speakers.


----------



## Dodger66 (Jan 3, 2011)

m560jldom said:


> Diy is more satisfying for me and alot of those project on line sound better than the high end stuff.





ISLAND1000 said:


> Hey Dodger, you've got the vision and you KNOW what pieces are required to make your dream team come true. Now all it takes is some cash and time and energy to complete your own system reality. Go for it.
> Those 4 Polks probably did a fair job of room filling sub sound but if you're serious about 2 LMS-5400 Ultras dedicated and integrated into a 2 or 3 way mains system, you're in the vanguard of a new paradigm. I don't think I've seen THAT kind of project before!
> Keep us informed.





Owen Bartley said:


> those would be some seriously impressive speakers if you could incorporate the LMS into your cabinets. I'm guessing that the cabs would have to be VERY big, and I think you'd have to get pretty creative about crossover and powering them... but man would they pound.





natlight said:


> I'm choosing DIY for my HT for a few reasons.
> 1) Pride. I like to work with my hands and it will give me a reason to buy some new tools
> 2) Price: I can get a lot more bang for my buck building my own. I am currently looking at a couple popular designs and the price to construct them will be less than half of what i would pay for comparable commercial speakers. My labor is free(it's a hobby not work). My materials cost will be low, I plan on hiding my speakers so I won't need an exotic hardwood finish or anything.
> 3) Learning experience: I know very little about how speakers work or how to design them. I don't intend on designing any of my own just yet but I look forward to learning the science behind good sound.





cnk1 said:


> From what I´ve heard commercial speakers have 1/10th of the price invested in components. Your mileage may vary, but I think it applies to most hifi "specced" speakers.


Hi HTShackster's,

I haven't thought much yet of the Monstrosities I intend on building.
Although I do not have much at all to speak of in the electronic circuit design area, I am certainly reliant in that area on the advice and wisdom which many, I am certain, HTS members have.(Not to mention the www. is a huge resource as well....but that is so impersonal and fraught with individuals that couldn't care less about who you are and what or why you are attempting to do it for yourself and the enjoyment and satisfaction that comes from the DIY attitude....bah :neenern them)

I know this is a little off-topic (It’s not a speaker!), yet it is in the "Why build your own?" realm.


Wait for it............wait for it...........


View attachment Audio Center .pdf


View attachment Audio Center (2).pdf


View attachment Audio Center (3).pdf


View attachment Audio Center (4).pdf


View attachment Audio Center (5).pdf


View attachment Audio Center (6).pdf




I tried to create an "Album"......but I ain't(An my parents dunn tole me that ain't...ain't a word....Ask Mr. Webster Mom!) to handy with web sites...I do try and muddle though...

As has been stated prior: DIY and all the personal fullfillment that comes from it....infinitely wonderfull!

I have yet to make a formal commitment to the design of a speaker compliment to my system.
I am interest in constructing a multi-channel speaker system, probably a 9.2(2 subs) since my Denon 5805 is 9.1.
I need to come-up with a design that will facilitate the production of all the cabinets at once....I dont want this to take forever ....one or two at a time......
I am certainly interested in the subs Island 1000....I believe in true 2-channel...even at the sub-level:coocoo:

The design is difficult....large is an obvious must for the main channels......finish is obvious: beech venner with plastic laminate accents?......then the grills(thin Cables under tension from two stainless steel rods with stand-offs?...just an idea...but likely to occur) 

Still thinking.......
Then there is the time, and funding....and did I mention design?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Dodger, that's a beautiful A/V unit! Very nice work! I love the caps on top and the points on your feet, as well as the extra detail that the beveled lip on the shelves and the drawer faces. Looks like you'll have no problem with some speaker cabinets.


----------



## Dodger66 (Jan 3, 2011)

Owen Bartley said:


> Dodger, that's a beautiful A/V unit! Very nice work! I love the caps on top and the points on your feet, as well as the extra detail that the beveled lip on the shelves and the drawer faces. Looks like you'll have no problem with some speaker cabinets.


Thank-you Owen for your comments.:bigsmile:
Indeed, I can make a box, but the wright size with acceptable construction methodes to acheive the best performance from the particular driver; and then there is the x-over...
I am thinking of purchasing an active x-over, probably the pass labs XVR-1, but I am leaning towards a 3-way active x-over and thats alota cash:spendit's 2 XVR-1's....and that aint cheep!; or an Accuphase F-25 3-way @~ $4500)

Still thinking about how to approach the whole issue without costing an arm and a leg...or save a buncha cash and let the flood gates open:coocooI'll probably do the latter:coocoo

Ahhh...it's a hobby:spend:hahaha


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Two reasons I "build" it myself, great gratification from the appearance and the sound quality, and to save money. The money savings are often null after you make everything ten times nicer than the commercial variety but you are getting is oh so much better. I'm no carpenter and no desire to become one so I must rely on ready made cabinets (I like PE cabinets) or on custom made by a carpenter. I did the latter for the two subs I just built. It ended up being hundreds of dollars less than buying two from Rhythmik ready made. I used the Exodus 12" and 15" with passive radiators. They have the xbr2 motor that reduces distortion by many times from changing Le with excursion.


----------

